# chain lengthening Audi A3 3.2



## DemianSP (Dec 27, 2005)

Sorry for my bad english, but I hope you understand what I wrote. Perhaps is anybody here who can translate it better.
A lot of german A3 3.2 owners, have problems with chain lengthening.
Also a few components of the chain.
You can identify that, about noises from the engine.
Is that problem in the USA existent too?
Another problem is the two-measurement flywheel. It makes noises too, and can destroy the engine or burn.
One 3.2-owner has written down the chain lengthening and added many videos.
The videos show you the noise of an engine who is OK, and an engine who has chain lengthening.
http://www.a3quattro.de/includ...=4299
Please tell me if this problem is in the USA too or not. Thankx.

Hallo, eine Menge 3.2-Fahrer haben Probleme mit der Steuerkette. Insbesondere der Längung der Steuerkette, den Kettenspannern und Gleitschienen. Betroffen sind Fahrzeuge mit Schaltgetriebe und DSG. Die Reparatur ist sehr teuer, wenn die Garantie abgelaufen ist. Im Mittel 3500 bis 5000.- Euro.
In der Serie wurden bis Ende 2004 genau dreimal die Steuerketten und Spanner von Audi geändert und verbaut.
Darum würde es mich sehr intressieren ob es in den USA schon Fälle mit diesem Schaden gibt. Ein Mitglied hat einmal alle Symptome niedergeschrieben um was es bei der Sache geht, und auch Videos erstellt. Zum Vergleich. Ein Neuer intakter Motor, ein Motor mit Schaden und nach der Reparatur.
http://www.a3quattro.de/includ...=4299

Desweiteren gibt es Probleme mit dem Zweimassenschwungrad. Insbesondere von der Firma LUK. Dies äußert sich durch Klopfen und Pochen aus dem Bereich des Bodenbleches rund um die Pedaliere, dem Armaturenbrett und Vibrationen am Lenkrad. Im schlimmsten Fall kann es zu einem Brand führen.
Mich würde intressieren, ob es zu beiden Problemen schon Betroffene Fahrer gibt.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

RE: the chain issue
What you're seeing is the wear on the timing chain tensioner, not so much the chain actually lengthening. Not uncommon for VR6 owners to have to overhaul the engine and replace the chains and chain tensioners.
As for the dual mass flywheel, they seem to hold up fairly well on the MKIV R32s as long as the car isn't abused. There is no manual transmission A3 3.2 in the USA so I doubt anyone can comment on the MKV specific flywheel.
Dave


----------



## DemianSP (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: (crew219)*

Hello, 
thanks for your answer.
Both engines habve an dual mass flywheel
The Engine with DSG, and the engine with manuell transmission. Its not a part of the gear. Its a part of the motor


----------



## 3dr A3 3.2 (Dec 28, 2004)

Hi Demian. Dave (Crew) is right about the chain problem, and we've witnessed the same problem here in France.
With respect to the Dual-Mass flywheel, the DSG clutches don't hit it as hard as a single clutch. The other weakness of the dual-mass flywheel is sustained high rpms, but in the USA it is rare to keep 6,000 + rpms in sixth for a long time. 
I am using a single-mass flywheel, but I am not too happy with it either: it is loud at idle, and creates quite a bit of vibration.
There is no real solution: either keep a relatively weak dual-mass flywheel, or live with a less-than-perfect single-mass solution :-(


----------



## DemianSP (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: (3dr A3 3.2)*

So, we have News.
In Germany the following Cars with the VR6 3.2 has problems.
Audi A3, TT, VW Golf IV + V R32, Phaeton, Passat, Seat Leon
In a few Weeks, they have an interview at TV about chain lengthing.
Hier Pics from my old chain, and the new chain
http://www.a3quattro.de/includ...66512
and
http://www.a3quattro.de/includ...66543


----------



## DemianSP (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: (DemianSP)*

New info about the Engine.
Not only the engine with Name BDB has chains with lenghting.
No. In a newer intern Info from AUDI, also the engine BMJ has this defekt


----------



## i_baked_cookies (Aug 28, 2007)

*FV-QR*

What kind of noise is associated with this chain problem?


----------



## DemianSP (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (i_baked_cookies)*

It is very difficult for me, to find the english words for the noises.
Perhaps can someone find the correct words for RASSELN, KLACKERN, KRATZEN, SCHABEN, Blechern.
Under this Link
http://www.a3quattro.de/includ...=4299
is written how a driver can analys if his car has lengthing or not.
There are many videos and they show also the local area, there the noises are.
Sorry for my bad english, i hope you understand what i mean








Edit:
Here are 2 video with chain lenghting
http://www.a3quattro.de/techni...h.mpg
at the end of video you hear very good the bad noises
and next bad chain
http://www.a3quattro.de/techni...i.wmv
Here the video AFTER Reparatur, with new Chains
http://www.a3quattro.de/techni...h.mpg

_Modified by DemianSP at 9:06 AM 9-14-2008_


_Modified by DemianSP at 9:09 AM 9-14-2008_


----------



## i_baked_cookies (Aug 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DemianSP)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DemianSP* »_It is very difficult for me, to find the english words for the noises.
Perhaps can someone find the correct words for RASSELN, KLACKERN, KRATZEN, SCHABEN, Blechern.
Under this Link
http://www.a3quattro.de/includ...=4299
is written how a driver can analys if his car has lengthing or not.
There are many videos and they show also the local area, there the noises are.
Sorry for my bad english, i hope you understand what i mean








Edit:
Here are 2 video with chain lenghting
http://www.a3quattro.de/techni...h.mpg
at the end of video you hear very good the bad noises
and next bad chain
http://www.a3quattro.de/techni...i.wmv
Here the video AFTER Reparatur, with new Chains
http://www.a3quattro.de/techni...h.mpg


Ich spreche Deutsch nicht so gut. Ich habe ein Problem mit mein 3.2, es ist nicht Chain Lengthening... es ist ein hohen Geräusche. Ich will eine Audi Dealer gehen


----------



## DemianSP (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (i_baked_cookies)*

What a noise is that?
Can you take a video? From which Part is it?
Engine, gear, inside A3?....


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

*FV-QR*

This is interesting...something to be concerned of in NA?


----------



## DemianSP (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (krazyboi)*

On Saturday 4.Oct 08 it comes on TV 
http://www.swr.de/rasthaus/-/i....html
on the right at the Top of the side is the preview
AUDI STEUERKETTE
A lot of driver with defect chains were going to the press and tv about the topic chain lenghting


----------



## DemianSP (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DemianSP)*

Here X-Ray pictures from parts around the chain
http://www.a3quattro.de/includ...67601


----------



## DemianSP (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (DemianSP)*

Hier das Video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8KvDz2TGJv0
Hier der Bericht
http://www.swr.de/rasthaus/gel....html


----------



## LWNY (Jul 30, 2008)

Where are the results from x-ray diffraction to see if there are any metal fatigues


----------



## DemianSP (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: (LWNY)*

Die Ölkanäle sind frei.
Sie sind nicht verstopft.
Es gibt keine Reste von Ölkohle , Schlamm oder Schlacke
-------------------------------------
The Ölkanäle (oil-channel???) are free. They are not clogged. There are no remainders of oil coal, mud or cinder


----------



## DemianSP (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: (DemianSP)*

It gives new Infos. A member gave a broken chain to analyse via REM into an Labor. The chain was broken, because the name "SACHS" was printed into to chain. I hope you understand my english. For US-People who can german i read it in German
Ein Mitglied liess eine Kette die gebrochen war untersuchen.
Ursache des Bruches war die Stempelung durch den Hersteller. Die Firma Sachs stempelte den Namen "SACHS" in die Lasche der Kette.
Von hier aus brach die Kette. Der Werkstoff war in Ordnung. Nur die Prägung löste Risse bis zum Bruch auch.
Hier die Analyse mitteles REM
(Rasterelektronenmikroskop)
http://www.a3quattro.de/includ...76620


----------



## DemianSP (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: (DemianSP)*

Yes, the reason for the break of the chain was the stamped Name “Sachs”
That is the chain who is in all VW Golf R32 and the first Audi A3 3.2 from the year 2003 to 2004. Stamped Logo/names or logo/names printed with laser make the structure of the chain weakens.
Chains lengthing is follow of using Longlife oil by Longlifeintervall and frequently driving short distance. The boys by A3Q are writing an big Report from this theme.

Korrekt. Die Prägung des Namens "Sachs" ist verantwortlich für den Bruch der Kette. Ob gelasert oder geprägt, beide Verfahren führen zu Rissen im Gefüge der Kettenlasche und Schwächen es. Die Folge: Bruch der Kette.
Kettenlängung wiederum wird verursacht durch Benutzung von Longlife-Öl im Longlife-Intervall. Es bildet sich Ruß, Ölkohle und Schlamm, welche die Ketten verschleissen und längen lassen


----------



## DemianSP (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: (DemianSP)*

a little help
http://www.a3quattro.de/pdf/ratgeber.pdf


----------



## LuckyCharms (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: (DemianSP)*

car part x-ray? learned something new http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DemianSP (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: chain lengthening Audi A3 3.2 (DemianSP)*

Here is a detailed report about Chain lengthing and Longlife-Service and Longlife-Oil
Der Bericht zu den Steuerketten


----------



## DemianSP (Dec 27, 2005)

*Re: chain lengthening Audi A3 3.2 (DemianSP)*

A listing of all themes about lenghthing
http://www.a3quattro.de/index....=5496


----------



## SilverSquirrel (Jul 24, 2006)

Thank you for following up on this topic, DemianSP.
It is refreshing to see technical issues thoroughly investigated.


----------

